# pulling feeling in uterus...need reassurance



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Hi mamas

A quick request for reassurance: a pulling feeling in the uterus is normal in early pregnancy, right? I don't recall how my uterus felt with my first baby, but I felt this same pulling feeling in the days leading up to my recent miscarriage and its freaking me out. That's coincidence, right? I have an ultrasound at the end of the month, but until I see the little one flailing about and that wonderful flickering pixel heartbeat, I'm being a complete nut.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jcregan (Jul 20, 2007)

I guess I can't tell you exactly what you are feeling but some cramping/pains etc in the uterus and from round ligament pain and things growing etc. IS totally normal early on!

Hopefully that is all that is for you!


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crayfishgirl* 
Hi mamas

A quick request for reassurance: a pulling feeling in the uterus is normal in early pregnancy, right? I don't recall how my uterus felt with my first baby, but I felt this same pulling feeling in the days leading up to my recent miscarriage and its freaking me out. That's coincidence, right? I have an ultrasound at the end of the month, but until I see the little one flailing about and that wonderful flickering pixel heartbeat, I'm being a complete nut.

Thanks in advance...


I had that same pulling/tugging feeling until around 6.5-7 weeks, I think (I am full-term now). I hadn't expected that sensation, but I did some reading and asked some OB and midwife friends and found it is completely normal. Some people feel tugging associated with implantation and the baby settling in; for others it is the uterus stretching. Maybe this is what is going on with you? I know how worry-filled early pregnancy can be... The uncertainty really is tough. I'll keep you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers, if that is ok, and will hope that what you are feeling is your little one growing!


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a pulling feeling on the right side of my uterus in both pregnancies. It felt sort of like a piece was glued down and the rest was trying to pull-away (that's the only way I can describe it!) Both placentas implanted on the right side so I that's what I attributed the sensation to.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

totally normal! I had a m/c just a few months before this pregnancy, and the sensations freaked me out, too. I believe it's the corpus luteum acting up and making hormones to support the pregnancy...that keeps up until the placenta takes over at about 9 weeks. Then the round ligament pain starts, so really...no break from it all!


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I had that same feeling, it's really weird!

I described it almost like my uterus was tacked down in places and when I moved it would pull.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I had this with both of my pregnancies and both times it freaked me out, haha. But yep, everything was fine. I think it's just the uterus limbering up getting ready to expand. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah I didn't have this with my first. Really freaked me out. I just had an ultrasound to find out dates so I feel better about it, but Major crampys and tugging. I *think* its because of the position of my uterus this time (its now tilted back after DS.) But it could just be this pregnancy is different, but BOY is it different.


----------



## crayfishgirl (May 26, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I'm trying to not be obsessive or neurotic, but I can't help it....I feel like I don't trust how I perceive what my body is telling me anymore (I felt everything was fine with my last pregnancy). I know I'll feel way better once I see the peanut.

Healthy pregnancies and babies for all of us!!


----------



## WriterMom2be (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm experiencing the same thing. With my first pregnancy I didn't feel anything except some breast tenderness early on. This time I have what seems like round ligament pain at 4 weeks and a weird pulling/heavy sensation, lingering aches and occasional sharp pain. What did your dr/midwife say? I'm concerned about an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

I had the same thing, and my baby is fine. At 20 weeks now.


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

yup.. a bit nerve wracking to say the least, but totally normal. i had the pulling sensation for several weeks with this kid.


----------

